# 870 HD home before the election



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Got her out of layaway Monday. Going to shoot it today.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice! That's exactly what I want to get. Nothing fancy (read: non-mall ninja) with just a simple synthetic stock. I'm jealous.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Good choice and very effective tool.

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought one of those in 20 gauge, a while back, for Mrs. Bisley.

She's not really interested in guns, but it's something she can use in a pinch, with limited instruction.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> That's exactly what I want to get. Nothing fancy (read: non-mall ninja) with just a simple synthetic stock. I'm jealous.


Same here. If I had the money, I would have one.

That is the ideal HD weapon in my opinion. Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just got these today from TDSUS. They had a pre-election discount going for 10% off. I can't find these locally. Very fast shipping and excellent customer support.








http://www.tds-us.com/


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent gun! Just resist the urge - fueled by gun rags and internet commandos - to tack on four pounds of gadgetry. A simple, slick, fast-handling shotgun is better for home defense than a ninjafied one loaded up with headlights and Sidesaddles and ghost rings and tactical slings and extended buttons, levers and widgetry.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> A simple, slick, fast-handling shotgun is better for home defense than a ninjafied one loaded up with *headlights*...


:anim_lol::anim_lol:

That's hilarious. Headlights....:anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Excellent gun! Just resist the urge - fueled by gun rags and internet commandos - to tack on four pounds of gadgetry. A simple, slick, fast-handling shotgun is better for home defense than a ninjafied one loaded up with headlights and Sidesaddles and ghost rings and tactical slings and extended buttons, levers and widgetry.


Sooooo..if I omit the headlights, can I do the rest...pretty please?:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh...

..really nice man. I been looking around for one myself.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Will that gun accept other 870 barrels for trap/skeet shooting?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Excellent gun! Just resist the urge - fueled by gun rags and internet commandos - to tack on four pounds of gadgetry. A simple, slick, fast-handling shotgun is better for home defense than a ninjafied one loaded up with headlights and Sidesaddles and ghost rings and tactical slings and extended buttons, levers and widgetry.


If I can't have headlights, can I use these instead?


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm really going to have to photoshop some headlights onto an 870 now...


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ram Rod, is this a weapon you think will be "banned" under the new administration? I am wanting a HD shotgun do I need to rush to get one?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> Ram Rod, is this a weapon you think will be "banned" under the new administration? I am wanting a HD shotgun do I need to rush to get one?


You know....I really couldn't say. I've been wanting another shotgun for almost a year now. I put this ahead of my intentions of getting a PT1911, but I already have some pistols, and the shotgun was half the price of the PT1911. This was not a panic buy or anything, I just thought it had historical significance "before the election". Thing is.....do you think of this shotgun as a 'sporting' shotgun? Or does it look evil? Personally I think it's possible for a ban on all civilian owned firearms no matter what in the future. Not likely, but possible.

Guys, no ninja stuff contemplated on this one. I'm not into that sort of thing anyway. I wouldn't mind a tritium front post, but that would take some doing on this model for drilling and tapping. I will more than likely swap out the humongous fore end for the tactical shorty or a tri-rail front for a VFG. Not sure yet. I'm going to make a couple of 870 fore end removal tools at work tomorrow...started on them today actually. Then I can test some of my ideas for the fore end.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IMO, shotguns, especially pump shotguns, will be low on the list of banned weapons. They will go after the EBR's and high-capacity mags first. But you never know. 

Makes me think real hard about trading the XD40, which has gotten no range time since I got the XD9SC, for a nice 870. Hmmmmmmmm .......


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

O.k. The before the election thing threw me off. I wouldnt mind having a nice "tactical"(read mall ninja) 870


----------

